# CStimer on mobile



## Flowkap (Oct 18, 2021)

I actually like cstimer.net quite a lot, but on mobile I have issues like not being able to change stuff that relies on Keyboard shortcuts (like input mode). 

Am I too stupid to fiddle that out? I'm preferring an online timer as I can use it on both mobile + desktop easily. But Im also trying some native android apps right now.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

What input options are tou having trouble with?


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 18, 2021)

On mobile I cannot switch the input method as I don't have a keyboard. Can't find a UI way to switch it.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 18, 2021)

CSTimer on mobile is a pain to use. I use ChaoTimer for iOS, but there are a lot of options that unfortunately don't sync, but they're solid timers. I'm not sure about Android.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

If meaning the input method to input times, go to options, timer then click the entering times with: menu. There should be a lot of options. Although I use Android so if you use IOS it might differ.


----------



## Sevilzww (Oct 19, 2021)

You can add csTimer homescreen to both iOS and android, it works like the desktop app and not as laggy


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 19, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> If meaning the input method to input times, go to options, timer then click the entering times with: menu. There should be a lot of options. Although I use Android so if you use IOS it might differ.


Thank you!! I overlooked this setting a million times.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 19, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> CSTimer on mobile is a pain to use. I use ChaoTimer for iOS, but there are a lot of options that unfortunately don't sync, but they're solid timers. I'm not sure about Android.


Non synching different timers are not an option. I totally wait for mobile support of cubedesk. But as long as it's not here, cstimer.


----------

